# buying woodturning tools at woodcraft tommorrow



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so im going to the store tommorrow shopping and staying for (turn and learn)
can i get some pretty good tools for 150 to 200 bucks for a set?
im enjoying turning bowl and it will be mostly dry wood
can you guys tell me some opinions please
seems like im always asking but thats how i learn


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

A peice of advice I got from one of the older turners in the club I attend is to not buy any tool sets, only buy tools individually that you need or will use at the time. I kind of blew the notion off at the time and ended up purchasing a set of 6 lathe tools, and of those six I honestly only use 2 of them, so his advice, in hindsight, is looking pretty sound. For $150-$200 you can buy a few tools you will use a lot and therefore spend the money on fewer but higher quality tools that will work better. Just my opinion.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I echo Glidden’s advice about buying only what you need. I learned that a long time ago and has served me well. I have spindle and bowl turning tools made by Crown, Henry Taylor, P & N, and Sorby. 

Shop the sales Craft Supplies, woodturners catalog often has buy two and get 10% off on all brands. Packard Woodworks has same thing but have to buy their store brand (Hamlet tools). Woodcraft often has Sorby tools on sale couple of times a year. 


I bought a KRYO ½” skew on sale few years back wished had bought M-2 HSS. Things like roughing gouges, skew chisels and parting tools M2 HSS okay. Same goes for scrappers, just buy heavy ones. I have a narrow parting tool bought on sale from woodturningz; he sells Penn State Industry pen kits and turning supplies. 


If you want exotic steel tools powdered metal buy Thompson tools. 


I would love to have a few carbon steel 3/8” & ½” spindle gouges and ½” & ¾” skew chisels but do not want to buy a whole set of tools to get them. JMHO, carbon tool steel leaves a smoother surface than HSS. HSS tools leaves a smoother surface than exotic steel. All tuning tools need re-sharpening when dull regardless of steel made from. That is my personal opinion if you disagree so be it, do not give a rats behind!


----------



## momomo6789 (Jul 17, 2010)

what do you turn most ?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Assuming you already have an inexpensive set, I agree with the other to buy what you need for bowls. I compared the Sorby 3/8 and 1/2 bowl gouge at Woodcraft and Packards. Packards was about $5 less each but when you add shipping it is a wash. One thing to watch for in size is the US are measured in shaft thickness and Brittish made is measured across the flute so a 3/8" Britt is the same as a ½" US. 
From my experience the Packard brand (Britt spec.) in HSS is good and the two above would be about $110 compared to the Sorbys at $160. My "set" is from Sorby from the 1980 and my bowl gouges are Packard brand.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree don't buy a set. Ask the students and instructor what they use. See what tools are used for the projects you are doing and then check around. 
Here is a list of tools that will allow you to turn most anything. 
1/2" bowl gouge
1/2" or 3/8" spindle gouge
1/8" parting tool
3/4" spindle roughing gouge
3/4" or larger round nose scraper
3/4" or larger flat scraper
3/4" to 1" skew

I have about 75 or more tools. Those listed above are almost constantly in my hands. all the others are just luxuries.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i bought 2 of the carbide tip tools the other day and really like them too but i want to learn how to use gouges and such the correct way
JOHN what 1 or 2 would you sugest to start with for turning dry wood bowls?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Robert, I'd recommend starting with a good 1/2" bowl gouge.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

like this?

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000393/2048/Bowl-Gouge-12.aspx

what would be another
ill have about 150 bucks


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a good tool to start. If you don't have a heavy scraper, look into one of those. There are some that don't like scrapers, but they make cleaning up the bottom of a bowl easier (at least when you're first learning). Get a round one. This is what I use.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005160/4114/Extra-HeavyDuty-Scraper-1-Round-Nose.aspx


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I rarely use a scraper anymore but that is a good suggestion for new turners. When I do all day bowl turning demo's I only use one tool. A 1/2" bowl gouge. I can turn the tenon for the chuck, the feet, the inside and outside. When I'm turning at home I use parting tool to turn the tenon because it's faster. I will sometimes use a detail or small spindle gouge to turn the foot of the bowl. I will often use a square nose scraper as a shear scraper to clean up the outside of the bowl if needed. In rare cases I'll use a round nose scraper on the inside tilted to 45 degrees like a shear scraper to clean up the inside cuts.
When I teach bowl turning classes I usually have them use the bowl gouge, roundnose scraper if needed and detail gouge. For a round nose scraper buy the biggest thickest one you can afford. They cut so much easier it's not funny.


----------



## 007woodrouter (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't forget to check Craigslist and eBay once you've narrowed down what you want.... you've got nothing to lose in hopes that someone is just looking to get rid of a nice set of woodworking tools. Just type in Sorby on either site and you can get an idea of what you can find and the pricing pretty easy.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i made this out of some junk pine just playing but wanna make a nice one of these so what would i need for this?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

that bowl can all be done with a 1/2 bowl gouge with a nose grind of about 45 degrees. When your turning up the square wings on the outside of the bowl here's what to do. rough shape the wings getting close to final thickness. Then work on the bowl outside. As you approach the wings (cutting from the bottom out) rotate the flute so that when you get close to the wings the bottom lip is down. You want the flute pointed almost exactly at the wings. This keeps the tool from catching. 
If you are cutting with the flute at about 45 degrees when you hit the wing it will grab the lower flute with is not supported by the tool rest and you will get a catch. The trick is to go ahead and anticipate this rotation. Rotate the tool so the flute is toward the wing which puts that lower cutting edge down onto the tool rest. Now it is supported and you won't get a catch.
I don't know If my friend Jamie covers that in his square bowl demo but go to Youtube and type in turning a square bowl. Jamie Donaldson teaches that all the time and I've watched the video. I just haven't watched it to see if he covers that aspect of handling the bowl gouge.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks everyone and thanks john for your help
your help is definatly appreciated


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the video. Apparently it's in a 5 part series.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

While your there check this one out. My friends needed a video for a class project so I pulled out my spring pole lathe and they made this video. Strange editing but we did have fun making it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

those videos are impressive and thank you for sharing them with me
i bought the sorbey 1/2" bowl gouge last night and had a turn and learn lesson so i got my first taste of using the gouge the correct way
today my daughter is getting the 1" scraper for me
i had to work and now have to watch a SEC ball game (GO CATS) lol
then off to the woodshop


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Good choice Robert, that is what I started out with and is still one of my main go to tools.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i got the big heave 1" scraper today too
cant wait to try it out tommorrow


----------

